# Bergwerk Pulsar was ist es noch wert?



## chief70 (28. Juli 2005)

Was ist dieses Bike noch wert?


Rahmen BW Pulsar Federweg vorn 130mm hinten 134mm
Gabel Manitou Sherman Firefly 100mm -130mm
Dämpfer X Fusion glyde R
LRS Mavic D521 Disc + DT Onyx Nabe DT Alpin3 Speichen
Reifen Conti Vertical Protection
Sattel Selle Italia Flyte Gel Flow
Stütze Procraft Klemme Salsa
Lenker Syntace Vector Low Rider
Vorbau VRO Stem
Bremsen Hayes HFX9 vorn 203mm hinten 180mm
S Satz Race Face Thermo SP
Pedale Time MTB Z FR
Kurbel und Schaltung XT Schalthebel LX


----------



## DAMDAM (29. Juli 2005)

Moin 

kommt drauf an wieviele Kilometer du damit gefahren bist und wie es mit den Verschleißteilen so aussieht !?! Bei gutem Zustand bekommst du bei Ebay vielleicht noch so 1000-1200 Euro wenn du Glück hast !

MFG Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chief70 (30. Juli 2005)

Keine Antworten mehtr?


----------

